# Finally the DAY is here!



## vhmehta (Oct 22, 2009)

Good Luck to all of you who are going to take test along with me tomorrow! This is my second time around...

Trying to downplay the importance of the exam so that I do not get tense...

I hope everyone has a fine day tomorrow.... Thanks Kevo and all of the members who have helped me out..


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck man!

Kick that exam's butt!


----------



## Casey (Oct 22, 2009)

I've decided to do my panicking today so that I am calm on the exam come Saturday...

Couldn't really eat this morning, but am feeling better now... Taking these exams never get easier...

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bcy (Oct 22, 2009)

Casey said:


> I've decided to do my panicking today so that I am calm on the exam come Saturday...
> Couldn't really eat this morning, but am feeling better now... Taking these exams never get easier...
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


I am taking this week off to try to have a kick-butt review, but after the peak from Saturday to Tuesday, I just unwillingly started to cool off. Today is doing nothing, abnormally calm, a storm must be coming...

I am packing to fly to Vegas in about 5 hours, and will have a whole day to rest tomorrow before the D-day Saturday.

Good luck to everyone too!


----------



## dastuff (Oct 22, 2009)

vhmehta said:


> Trying to downplay the importance of the exam so that I do not get tense...


This is the most important day of your life... You wouldn't want to miss another March Madness now would you!

G'luck


----------

